# rocky



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

Fished the lower rocky today ,went 2 for 3 ,just jacks, it was 5 out there this morning.I lasted about an hour then had to leave .,got the fish on a white head and pink body jig.going back tomorrow,but i think a little later .that is if the rock is not to icey , it was ok this morning but i think it will slushie .if anyone goes let me know how you did ..dont know anything about the V have not been there yet this year. have fun and be safe.


----------



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

I fished the chagrin this afternoon. Still really dark and just too much slush in the slower runs that would produce. That's surprising you caught fish because the rocky usually clears slower than the chagrin I thought?


----------



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

Just checked the usgs. Maybe I should have gone to the rocky today... whoops


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

The rocky was a little dark but not to bad ,at 3;30 it was better then this morning , did not hook up but i did see more fish rolling .went with spawn sacks ,I am out of maggots. with the ice i seen starting to form i dont think it will be easy to fish. but if you go then be safe and be careful.


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

here is a pic of the fish i got yesterday morning


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice........


----------



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been fishing the Rocky river for a year near the marina. When you say "lower Rocky", where exactly are you talking about? Thx



fishchris said:


> Fished the lower rocky today ,went 2 for 3 ,just jacks, it was 5 out there this morning.I lasted about an hour then had to leave .,got the fish on a white head and pink body jig.going back tomorrow,but i think a little later .that is if the rock is not to icey , it was ok this morning but i think it will slushie .if anyone goes let me know how you did ..dont know anything about the V have not been there yet this year. have fun and be safe.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Lower rocky isn't an exact spot. It's a range in the lower stretch of river (downstream) Marina is part of the lower rock.


----------



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

So he is talking about a stretch closer to Lake Erie? 




GrandRiverBassman said:


> Lower rocky isn't an exact spot. It's a range in the lower stretch of river (downstream) Marina is part of the lower rock.


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

yes


----------

